# Terassendach begrünen ????



## Olli.P (28. Feb. 2007)

Hi Leute,


da ja nun allmählich der Terassenbau weiter gehen soll, haben wir uns überlegt diese evtl. zu begrünen!

Ein Reststück PE-Folie passend für die Fläche wäre noch da.

Und wenn sich dann Letztenendes eine Wilde Wiese entwickeln sollte, bitteschön. Dann hätten wir evtl. sogar wieder etwas mehr Lebensraum für
( Fliegende) Tiere am Teich....oder????

Und wir müssten vom Balkon aus nicht immer auf das schwarze Dach schauen........

Aber nu ham wa noch 'n paar Fragen:

Wie groß sollte bei so einem Dach das Gefälle sein???

Wie kann ich unseren Sandboden überreden da liegen zu bleiben wo wir ihn hinlegen???

Hab ich was vergessen????


Hier mal ein Bild von der entstehenden Dachfläche...  

Mache Morgen mal noch ein Bild von der Seite......( Wenn das Wetter es zuläßt )

muß ich an der tiefsten stelle unter der Folie eine Stolperkante machen, so dass wenigstens ein wenig Wasser auf dem Dach bleibt???? Wie hoch muss die Sein????


----------



## Steingarnele (28. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*

Hi Olaf,

hast du dir schon ein Kopf über die Last, und Lastverteilung gemacht? Weil so wie das i.M. ist, wird das nix, ohne weitere Aussteifungen. Ein Gefälle von 5% sollte reichen, wobei aber die Masse noch eine Rolle spielen. Damit die Erde auf dem Dach bleibt, und nicht runter kommt, gibt es so kleine Sperren. Du willst sicher erst ein Dachlattung aufbringen, und dann gleich mit der Folie los legen, oder?


----------



## Silke (1. März 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*

Hallo,
guck doch mal hier:http://www.flordepot.de/
Es gibt noch viele weitere Seiten darüber.
Du solltest es schon etwas "professionell" angehen, wenn du damit deine Freude haben willst.
Und...Matze hat es richtig erkannt...was können deine Stützen an Last abtragen?


----------



## karsten. (1. März 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*

Hallo
Ich hatte schon ab und an mit dem Thema zu tun 
wobei ich mich nicht mit Holzkonstruktionen beschäftige.

Um der Vegetationsschicht einen sicheren Halt zu geben, sollte die Dachneigung möglichst gering sein. 
Steile Dachneigungen lassen die Substratschicht schneller austrocknen. Gleichzeitig muss aber ein Mindestgefälle vorhanden sein, um auch eine Entwässerung zu ermöglichen. Je nach Größe der Pflanzen, sollte die Dachneigung 2-5 % (Intensivbegrünung) bzw. bis zu 25° (Extensivbegrüngung) betragen.
Unterkonstruktion muss ausreichend bemessen sein (Statik)
Die zusätzlichen Lasten eines Gründachs (5 cm gesättigtes Substrat entsprechen ca. 100 kg/m2) sind in der Bemessung der Unterkonstruktion zu berücksichtigen.

Ich glaube , bereits die bestehenden Pfostenkonstruktion mit den sich ergebenden Spannweiten bedarf einer Überarbeitung um den Lasten eines Gründaches dauerhaft standzuhalten .

Mit speziellen Dachsubstraten Incoflor o.ä.kann man bei extensiver Begrünung nochmal Gewicht sparen. Trotzdem sollte der Aufbau und die Statik von einem Fachmann geprüft werden.

mfG




http://www.derselbermacher.de/bauen/gruendach/gruendach_selber_bauen.php
http://www.info-garten.de/pageID_3749155.html



http://www.dachbegruenung-czebra.de/


----------



## Silke (1. März 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*

Hallo
@Karsten:   hattest du Langeweile???


----------



## karsten. (1. März 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*

@Silke
Hallo

Nein !
ich verbreite nur mein Frühstück über die Tastatur

 

schönen Tag


----------



## Olli.P (1. März 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*

Hi Leute,

ersma Danke für die ganzen Antworten.......

@Matze:

Das da noch was passieren muß iss klar.......

@ Karsten:

Danke für den Hinweis auf die UK.....

habe da noch einen GaLaBauer an der Hand der will sich das ganze mal ansehen.......


Zu den Pfosten:

Das sind z.Zt. 10x10 Hölzer in H-Ankern auf ca. 25x25x80 Betonfundamenten.....( die Fundamente wurden schon ordentlich eingeschalt und Betoniert..... wozu hab ich dat denn sonst gelernt.......

Hab mal noch ein wenig an den Bildern gebastelt.........

Die Seitenansicht obwohl da das Gefälle noch nicht stimmt......

 

Die vorderansicht mit zusätzlicher Stütze.........

 

Und nochmal 'ne Draufsicht als Zeichnung......

 

Und übrigens ein Bekannter meiner Frau ( vom Kaffe Klatsch ) hat auch so eine begrünte Terasse mit nur ca. 2-3 cm Substrat.... mit Rindenmulch vermischt zur Wasserhaltung.....

Als Bepflanzung hatten wir eigentlich auch nur an __ Bodendecker gedacht, damit wir vom Balkon nicht immer auf die schwarze Folie schauen müssen....

Ich denke das bekommen wir dann schon mit dem GaLaBauer hin.......

Aber Erfahrungen und Meinugen von euch sind wie immer auch nicht schlecht.......


----------



## ra_ll_ik (5. März 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*



> Das sind z.Zt. 10x10 Hölzer in H-Ankern



Die reichen nicht. 
Mein Nachbar hat ein begrüntes Carport. (Flachdach)
Ständerwerk in 20x20, Sparren und Fetten habe ich nicht gemessen, sind aber ca 20x8, wenn nicht mehr...
Da kommt einiges an Gewicht zusammen.
Wir haben alleine 5m3 Substrat hochgeschaufelt, plus Erde und und und.
Und das ganze noch feucht, Regenwasser muß ja ablaufen können, da kommen einige Kilos zusammen...


----------



## Annett (5. März 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*

Moin Olli,

bei uns kam am WE ein dickeres Hochglanzprospekt vom "Baumarktbiber" ins Haus geflattert.
Da gibts wohl Fertigpakete für die Dachbegrünung...
"Zusätzlich benötigte Dachlast 75kg/m²... leider steht nix zum verwendeten Substrat drin. 
Aber 75kg/m² sind kein Pappenstiel und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es je nach Substratart und -dicke, auch noch schwerer werden kann.
Wie wäre es denn, wenn Ihr da keine schwarze Folie drauf macht (zieht ja auch ganz schön Wärme an), sondern Doppelstegplatten oder diese PVC-/Acrylwellplatten?
An den Säulen könnte man dann was hochranken lassen, was dann anschließend auch das Dach begrünen darf. Oder das Dach ganz weglassen, einige Sparren zusätzlich anbringen und eine Weinrebe pflanzen, die dann auch von oben Schatten spendet.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (5. März 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*



> Aber 75kg/m² sind kein Pappenstiel


Das ist die durchschnittliche Schneelast in Deutschland.
Da kommt das Gewicht der Begrünung noch Obenauf.


----------



## Mühle (5. März 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*

Hallo Olaf,

wenn Du möchtest rechne ich Dir die Holzabmessungen kurz durch  .

Ich müßte jedoch schon wissen, wieviel Erde Du draufbringen möchtest. Ich kenne um die 5 - 6 cm; d.h. ca. 100,0 kg/m².

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Ökogärtner (13. März 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*

Hallo, 

Dachbegrünungen müssen eine bestimmte Schichtdicke und damit auch leider Gewicht haben, damit das mit der Wasserspeicherung hinhaut. Zumal ein Dach viel  weniger Wasser als ein Teich speichert.... 

Mir hat mal einer Spezialist für Dachbegrünung glaubhaft versichert, dass das in der Regel mit 6 cm gutem Substrat anfängt. Sand sei schlecht wasserspeichernd und sehr schwer. 
Dachbegrünung geht leicht und Wasser speichernd mit dem passenden Substrat. Leichter aber teurer geht es mit Vegetationsmatten. 

Seh doch mal bei www.srgruenhaus.de und in dessen Gründach -Shop http://stores.ebay.de/Dachbegrunung-vom-Spezialisten nach . 

Grüsse

Ökogärtner


----------



## Olli.P (18. März 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*

Hi Leute,

so langsam wird das Terassendach was, war ja letzte Woche schönes Wetter..... 

Leider gibbet ja jetzt erst ma wieder ein bisschen Winter......  Und das mitten in der Bauphase..... 

Bilder kommen die Tage nochmal....................


----------



## Olli.P (20. März 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*

Hi Leute,


hab mal endlich ein wenig Zeit gefunden die Pics zu bearbeiten, so dass Sie Hochgeladen werden können......

Hab z.Zt. zwei kleine Holzbaustellen........... 

Der Rahmen ist drauf.....
 


Die Sparren sind in einem Abstand von 50cm..... 

Die Arbeiter ham Pause auf der restaurierten Guss/Holzbank..... 
 

Die Rauhsundbretter ..... sind auch bald geschafft.....


 Die Folie ist aufgelegt........


Die ersten Keilbohlen sind angebracht.......... 


Und bevor jetzt die ersten Bedenken kommen: Ja, ja, vorne in der Mitte, wo die Lampe steht, kommt auch noch eine Stütze hin......

Das Fundament muss noch ein wenig durchhärten....... 

Und Erde kommt das Max 2-3cm drauf........also nicht das Meiste an gewicht......

Wenn jetzt mal wieder die Sonne raus käme damit sich die Folie richtig legen kann........


----------



## Olli.P (27. März 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*

Hi Leute,

seit heute siehts dann so aus........

Vom Balkon aus................................. 

Von der Haus-Terasse........ 

Ein wenig näher rangezoomt............... 

Die Bank am Bambus.......... 

Die hatten wir erstmal Total zerlegt, dann das Holz abgeschliffen und mit einem offenporigen Holzöl mehrmals gestrichen......


----------



## karsten. (27. März 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*

Hallo Oli

Jetzt siehts gut aus !

freut mich ,freut mich wirklich !

mfG


----------



## jochen (28. März 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*

Hi Olli,

hast du klasse hinbekommen...   

und das Brennholz haste auch aufgeräumt...

fleißig, fleißig...


----------



## Dodi (28. März 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*

Hallo Olaf!

Schön ist's geworden! 

Da bekomme ich schon richtig Lust, mich auf Deine Terrasse zu setzen und den Fischis zuzugucken...


----------



## Olli.P (28. März 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*

Hi,

Jipp, wenn alles wie geplant läuft und das Wetter wie in der Vorhersage angekündigt, am Sa, So soll's ja wieder schön werden, wird dann die Grillsaison offiziell eingeläutet.......................... 




			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Olaf!
> 
> Schön ist's geworden!
> 
> Da bekomme ich schon richtig Lust, mich auf Deine Terrasse zu setzen und den Fischis zuzugucken...


Also dazu müsstet ihr dann schon die ca. 265Km bis nach uns zurücklegen.......


Sollte dies wirklich mal der Fall sein, bitte vorher bescheid sagen..............


----------



## Olli.P (30. März 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*

Hi Leute,

da es ja ab dem WE wieder besser werden soll, ist dann ab Montag die letzte kleine Teicherweiterung dranne.........;

Eine Flachzone wird noch'n bisschen Tiefer gemacht.

Wir brauchen ja noch 'n bisschen Erde für's Terassendach.......

Um hier dann so viel Feuchtigkeit wie möglich zu speichern, jetzt noch eine Frage:


Was speichert bzw. hält besser das Wasser in der Erde;

Rindenmulch oder Torf?????????

oder gibbet sonst noch was anderes????

Hat da jemand von euch Erfahrungswerte??????


----------



## karsten. (30. März 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*

Hallo

Torf und Erde gehören *NICHT* aufs Dach !

dafür gibt spezielle Substrate mit Tonmineralien oder Lava
z.B.
http://www.icoflor.de/Flachdachbegruenung/Flachdach-Extensivbegruenung.html
http://www.flordepot.de/?gclid=CJ3H8dC3nIsCFR9SZwodqSup0A



sowas kann auch kein McGyver ersetzen  




*ein* heißer Sommertag  und Du hast erst Steppe 






und später Wüste











 

oder so


----------



## Olli.P (30. März 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*

Hallo allerseits,

Heute Abend um 18.30 Uhr sah's dann so aus........

 

Ein Kinderschuh zweckentfremdet...........  Die Sohle ist gerissen da gabs immer einen Nassen........... 

 


Und Morgen ist dann die Offizielle Einweihung nebst Eröffnung der Grillsaison....... 

Das Wetter soll ja wieder noch besser werden.................... 

Werde dann Morgen Abend noch ein paar Bilder schießen und am Sonntag Hochladen..........


----------



## Armin501 (31. März 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*

Was man auch bedenken muss -Schneelast-, sieht man im Sommer nicht kommen!!!!

Gruß Armin


----------



## Olli.P (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*

Hi,

und so sah's dann am Samstag Abend aus.......
 

Im Dunkeln 

Das dach Heute Abend: 

 

Auch wenn ich von Karsten jetzt was auf den bekomme.........

Ein bekannter aus der Kaffeerunde meiner Frau hat das auch so gemacht!!

und: Es funktioniert....................

Das ist übrigens "nur" schwarzer Sand......................

Und ich lasse mich gerne durch die Praxis eines besseren belehren...........


----------



## Dodi (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*

Hi Olaf!

Sieht doch gut aus!

Aba sach ma: willste die Pflanzen oben auf dem Dach in den Töpfen lassen? - Musst Du da mit der Leiter hoch zum gießen, zumindest die Topfpflanzen?


----------



## Olli.P (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Terassendach begrünen ????*

Hi Dodi,



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Olaf!
> 
> Sieht doch gut aus!
> 
> Aba sach ma: willste die Pflanzen oben auf dem Dach in den Töpfen lassen? - Musst Du da mit der Leiter hoch zum gießen, zumindest die Topfpflanzen?



Also das mit den Pflanzen macht meine bessere Hälfte, ich hab mit dem Unkraut nix am Hut........ 

Wegen mir könnte da oben ruhig so 'ne wilde Wiese wachsen............ 

Aber ich denke da wird dann wohl über kurz oder lang so ein Bewässerungsschlauch mit den vielen kleinen Löchern auf'm Dach verlegt werden................ 

Mal sehen wann Mutti das mit dem bewässern von Hand leid ist..............


----------

